# 내가 더 나은 사람이 되고 싶게 만들어요



## Icetrance

Hello everyone!

I hope you are all well.

I am not understanding the particle in this Korean sentence.



내*가 *더 나은 사람*이* 되고 싶*게* 만들어요.
 *(ga)* *(i) * *(ge)*


Here's my understanding. I am probably wrong, but I will make an attempt.

It seems that we may have 2 subjects here: _I_ and _person_

*[I *want to become a better* person]*

I = subject
person = nominative predicate subject?

Also, "ge"  *(게) = *causative marker transferred from  *만들어요 *(the act of wanting is what is being caused : *싶*  )

Finally, *고 *is used as a verb connector (between two verbs).

If am wrong, please correct me.

*고맙습니다*


----------



## Flaminius

This is a learner's attempt.  I try to limit myself to what I clearly understand, but still I may be making strange comments.

The sentence means, "You (or someone other than the speaker themselves) make me want to become a better person."



Icetrance said:


> It seems that we may have 2 subjects here: _I_ and _person_


I think you are close.  The "person" is the predicate nominative.  The particle _i_/_ga_ is required for the second argument of 되다 (> 되고; "to become").  In fact, the same case particle marks both A and B for the English, "A becomes B."  E.g.:
얼음*이* 물*이* 되었어요.
The ice became water.

You asked if 고 is a verb connector.  If I am not mistaken the Korean grammar regards 되고 as the connective conjugation of the verb 되다.  Based on that, you may want to identify a construction "want to become X," which is:
이/가 되고 싶다

My explanation is, at best, good for understanding:
내가 더 나은 사람이 되고 싶다
I want to become a better person.

Unfortunately, I cannot tell you how this sentence is turned into a causative construction.


----------



## Icetrance

Flaminius said:


> I think you are close.  The "person" is the predicate nominative.  The particle _i_/_ga_ is required for the second argument of 되다 (> 되고; "to become").  In fact, the same case particle marks both A and B for the English, "A becomes B."  E.g.:
> 얼음*이* 물*이* 되었어요.
> The ice became water.



Thank you so very much! It was so kind of you to reply to my question.

I am very happy to have confirmation about the correct Korean particle marker for predicate nominatives.

Please take care, friend.


----------



## Icetrance

Would anyone else like to chime in and add something? I am still confused. Thank you so very much in advance.


----------



## Icetrance

Would anyone happen to be able to explain to me the Korean particles on the topic sentence of the thread? Thank you so very much in advance


----------



## Icetrance

I think causative particle here  ( *게 *) is used after the verb "want" in Korean to express a goal.

You're basically saying that you "want with the goal of becoming a better person". 

Would that be more or less right, or am I way off base?

Thank you so very much!


----------



## CharlesLee

Icetrance said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I hope you are all well.
> 
> I am not understanding the particle in this Korean sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> 내*가 *더 나은 사람*이* 되고 싶*게* 만들어요.
> *(ga)* *(i) * *(ge)*
> 
> 
> Here's my understanding. I am probably wrong, but I will make an attempt.
> 
> It seems that we may have 2 subjects here: _I_ and _person_
> 
> *[I *want to become a better* person]*
> 
> I = subject
> person = nominative predicate subject?
> 
> Also, "ge"  *(게) = *causative marker transferred from  *만들어요 *(the act of wanting is what is being caused : *싶*  )
> 
> Finally, *고 *is used as a verb connector (between two verbs).
> 
> If am wrong, please correct me.
> 
> *고맙습니다*



Hello Icetrance,

You're correct. 게(ge) and 만들어요 make it causative.


내*가 *더 나은 사람*이* 되고 싶*게* 만들어요.

가 can be sometimes a subject but not all in the case.

It doesn't function as a subject here when translated from Korean into English.

I want to become a better person. It's not 2 subjects here. A better person is a subjective complement in English.

It can be translated from English to into Korean as in 나는 더 나은 사람이 되고 싶습니다.

Or, 나는 더 나은 사람이 되고 싶어요. In this case, the subject should be 나는 instead of 내가.

  내가 더 나은 사람이 되고 싶게 만들어요 means something or someone makes me become a better person.

Readers cannot know whether it's actually something or someone.

So it should be expressed with a empty subject, 'it'.

It makes me become a better person. If I got the previous context, it would make it clear enough to me

which subject I should choose between someone and something.

Sincerely,

Lee,


----------

